# Godzilla 2: King of Monsters: Finaler Trailer 'Knock You Out'



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Godzilla 2: King of Monsters: Finaler Trailer 'Knock You Out'* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Godzilla 2: King of Monsters: Finaler Trailer 'Knock You Out'*


----------



## -RedMoon- (27. Mai 2019)

der Score bzw. der Track ist doch eine "Hommage" an Emmerichs Godzilla und Paff Daddys "come with me"....what a Zufall 

YouTube


----------



## RyzA (27. Mai 2019)

Einfach nur geil!

In 2 Wochen gehen wir da rein.


----------



## spawa93 (27. Mai 2019)

Godzilla unter RGB - 2019


----------



## Nono15 (27. Mai 2019)

Nice  Den werd ich schauen 

Allerdings steht auf Wikipedia, der zweite Teil ist die Fortsetzung des Films von 2014 (Regie Gareth Edwards) ...


----------



## Pisaopfer (27. Mai 2019)

Ich krich sowas von Locken ... ich kann es kaum erwarten den im Kino zu schauen ...


----------



## XXTREME (27. Mai 2019)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> der Score bzw. der Track ist doch eine "Hommage" an Emmerichs Godzilla und Paff Daddys "come with me"....what a Zufall
> 
> YouTube



Wer is Puff Daddy  ?? Jimmy Page kenn ich .


----------



## Elistaer (28. Mai 2019)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Wer is Puff Daddy  ?? Jimmy Page kenn ich .


War das ein Scherz?

Wenn nicht entschuldige, in den 90ern war er ein recht erfolgreicher Rapper der den Titel song zum ersten Amerikanischen Godzilla geschrieben hat. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Mai 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> ...in den 90ern war er ein recht erfolgreicher Rapper...


Immer diese Fremdwörter. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Elistaer (30. Mai 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Immer diese Fremdwörter.
> Gruß, Fly


Ich könnte auch sagen Musikalische Darstellung einer Situation durch rhythmisch angelegtes sprechen in einer fremden Sprache. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (31. Mai 2019)

Hilft mir auch nicht weiter. Weil, ist nicht mein Ding.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juni 2019)

Nono15 schrieb:


> Nice  Den werd ich schauen
> 
> Allerdings steht auf Wikipedia, der zweite Teil ist die Fortsetzung des Films von 2014 (Regie Gareth Edwards) ...



Tja, da hat der Autor der Meldung, Herr Sebastian Glanzer, wohl einfach nur "Godzilla +Neuverfilmung" bei Google eingegeben und hat einfach das erste Suchergebnis genommen. Qualitätssicherung wird auch dermaßen überbewertet!


----------

